# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  اقوال واثار منقولة عن السلف الكرام في ذم الكبر والتكبر[ فلنحاسب انفسنا ]

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

1-  عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت قال: خرج  عبد الله بن مسعود رضى الله عنه ذات يوم،  فاتّبعه ناس، فقال لهم: ألكم  حاجة؟ قالوا: لا، ولكن أردنا أن نمشي معك.  قال: ارجعوا فإنه ذلّة للتابع،  وفتنة للمتبوع
[صفة الصفوة 1/186]. 

2- قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضى الله عنه : من يتطاول تعظمًا يضعه الله، ومن يتواضع تخشعًا يرفعه الله
 [الحلية (تهذيبه) 1 / 124].

3- قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضى  الله عنه : رأسُ التواضع أن تَبدأ مَنْ لَقِِيتَ بالسّلام، وأن تَرضَى  بالدُّون من المجلس.
 [عيون الأخبار1 / 309].

4- عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : إنكم تفعلون أفضل العبادة: التواضع
 [الزهد للإمام أحمد / 304]. 

5- عن  نافعٍ أو غيره، أن  رجلاً قال لابن عُمر رضى الله عنه : يا خيرَ الناسِ  وابنَ خير الناسِ.  فقال: ما أنا بخير الناس، ولا ابن خير الناس، ولكني عبد  من عبادِ الله،  أرجو الله، وأخافُه، والله لن تزالوا بالرجل حتى  تُهلِكُوه
 [السير (تهذيبه) 1/373]. 
6- جاء رجل إلى ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - فسأله عن فريضة، فقال له: ائت سعيد بن جبير فإنه أعلم بالحساب مني
 [المنتظم 6/7]. 

7- عن  مجاهد قال: كنت أصحب  ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - في السفر فإن أردت أن  أركب يأتيني فيمسك ركابي  وإذا ركبت سوى ثيابي، قال مجاهد: فجاءني مرة  فكأني كرهت ذلك. فقال يا مجاهد  إنك ضيق الخلق
 [الحلية (تهذيبه) 2 / 11]. 




8- قال الأحنف بن قيس رحمه الله: عجبتُ لمن يجري في مَجرى البَول مرَّتين كيف يتكبَّر!
 [السير (تهذيبه) 1/451]. 

9- عن محمد بن علي رحمه الله  أنه قال: ما دخل قلبَ امرئ شيء من الكِبْر، إلا نَقص من عقله مثلُ ما دخله  من ذلك، قلّ أو كثُر
 [صفة الصفوة 2/458].

10- كان أبو سنان رحمه الله يشتري الشيء من السوق فيحمله، فيقال: هات نحمله فيأبى، ويقول: إنه لا يحب المستكبرين
 [الحلية (تهذيبه) 2 / 151].

11- عن  عبد العزيز بن عمر قال:  قال لي رجاء بن حَيْوَة: ما أكمل مروءةَ أبيك!  سمَرْت عنده،فعَشِيَ  السِّراجُ، وإلى جانبه وصِيفٌ نامَ، قلت: ألا  أُنبِّهُهُ؟ قال: لا، دَعْهُ،  قلتُ: أنا أقومُ، قال: لا ليس من مروءة  الرجل استخدامُه ضَيفَه، فقام إلى  بطَّةِ الزيت وأصلحَ السِّراجَ، ثم رجع،  وقال: قُمتُ وأنا عمر بن عبد  العزيز، ورجعتُ وأنا عُمر بنُ عبد العزيز
 [السير (تهذيبه) 2/590]. 

12-  قيل لعمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله: جزاك الله عن الإسلام خيرًا قال: بل جزى الله الإسلام عني خيرًا
 [الزهد للإمام أحمد / 500].

13- قال سفيان بن عيينة  رحمه  الله: من رأى أنه خير من غيره فقد استكبر، وذلك أن إبليس إنما منعه  من  السجود لآدم - عليه السلام - استكباره
 [صفة الصفوة 2/540]. 


14-  قال سفيان بن عيينة رحمه  الله: من كانت معصيته في الشهوة، فارج له التوبة،  فإن آدم عصى مشتهيًا فغفر  له، فإذا كانت معصيته في كِبْرٍ، فاخْشَ على  صاحبه اللعنة، فإن إبليس عصى  مستكبرًا فُلعِن
 [صفة الصفوة 2/540]

  15-  قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : وأكثر الناس من المتنزهين عن الكبائر الحسية   والقاذورات في الكبائر مثلها أو أعظم منها أو دونها ولا يخطر بقلوبهم أنها   ذنوب ليتوبوا منها فعندهم من الإزراء على أهل الكبائر واحتقارهم وصولة   طاعاتهم ومنتهم على الخلق بلسان الحال واقتضاء بواطنهم لتعظيم الخلق لهم   على طاعاتهم اقتضاء لا يخفى على أحد غيرهم وتوابع ذلك ما هو أبغض إلى الله   وأبعد لهم عن بابه من كبائر أولئك فإن تدارك الله أحدهم بقاذورة أو كبيرة   يوقعه فيها ليكسر بها نفسه ويعرفه قدره ويذله بها ويخرج بها صولة الطاعة  من  قلبه فهي رحمة في حقه كما أنه إذا تدارك أصحاب الكبائر بتوبة نصوح  وإقبال  بقلوبهم إليه فهو رحمة في حقهم وإلا فكلاهما على خطر. مدارج  السالكين 1/348  .

16-   قال أيوب السختياني رحمه  الله: إن قومًا يريدون أن يرتفعوا، فيأبى الله  إلا أن يضعهم، وآخرين يريدون  أن يتواضعوا، ويأبى الله إلا أن يرفعهم. [صفة  الصفوة 3/209]. 

17- عن  الأصمعي عن أبيه، قال:  مرَّ المهلب بن أبي صفرة على مالك بن دينار رحمه  الله متبخترًا، فقال: أما  علمتَ أنها مِشية يكرهها الله إلا بينَ  الصَّفينِ؟ فقال المهلَّبُ: أما  تعرفني؟ قال: بلى، أوَّلُك نُطفة مَذِرَة،  وآخِرُك جيفةٌ قذرة، وأنت فيما  بين ذلك تحمِل العَذِرَة. فانكسر، وقال:  الآن عرفتني حقَّ المعرفة
 [السير (تهذيبه) 2/713]. 

18-  قال أيوب بن المتوكل: كان  الخليل بن أحمد رحمه الله إذا أفاد إنسانًا  شيئًا، لم يُرِهِ بأنه أفاده،  وإن استفاد من أحد شيئًا، أراه بأنه استفاد  منه. قال الذهبي رحمه الله: صار  طوائف في زماننا بالعكس
 [السير (تهذيبه) 2/713].

19- قال أبو وَهْب المَرْوَزي: سألت ابن المبارك رحمه الله: ما الكِبْرُ؟ قال: أن تَزْدَرِيَ الناس
 [السير (تهذيبه) 2/769]. 

20- عن جبير بن نفير رحمه الله قال: قيل له: أي الكبرين أشر؟ قال: كبر العبادة
 [الحلية (تهذيبه) 2 / 165].                  

21- عن  أبي المليح، عن ميمون  رحمه الله أنه أتاه رجل فقال له: لا يزال الناس  بخير ما كنت فيهم، قال: لا  يزال الناس بخير ما اتقوا الله
 [الحلية (تهذيبه) 2 / 56]. 

22- قيل لشقيق بن سلمة رحمه  الله: أيما أكبر أنت أو الربيع بن خيثم؟ فقال: أنا أكبر منه سنًا، وهو كان  أكبر مني عقلاً
 [المنتظم 6 / 254]. 

 23- قال عبد الملك بن مروان رحمه الله: أفضل الرجال من تواضع عن رفعةٍ، وزَهِدَ عن قُدرةٍ، وأنصف عن قوّةٍ
 [عيون الأخبار 1 / 307]. 


24- عن  الشافعي رحمه الله قال:  التواضع من أخلاق الكرام، والتكبر من شيم اللئام،  والتواضع يورث المحبة،  والقناعة تورث الرَّاحة، وقال: أرفع الناس قدرًا  من لا يرى قدره، وأكثرهم  فضلاً من لا يرى فضله.
 [السير (تهذيبه) 2/855]. 

25-  قال يحيى بن معين: ما رأيت  مثل أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله، صحبناه خمسين سنة ما افتخر علينا بشيء مما  كان فيه من الخير
 [السير (تهذيبه) 2/929]. 

 26- سئل الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله عن التواضع فقال: يخضع للحق وينقاد له، ويقبله ممن قاله
 [مدارج السالكين 3/113]. 

 27-  قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :  سمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله يقول :  التكبر شَرٌّ من الشرك، فإن  المتكبر يتكبر عن عبادة الله تعالى، والمشرك  يعبد الله وغيره.... ومن تكبر  عن الانقياد للحق- ولو جاءه على يد صغير أو  من يُبغضه أو يُعاديه- فإنما  تكبُّره على الله، فإن الله هو الحق، وكلامه  حق، ودينه حق، والحق صفته ومنه  وله، فإذا رده العبد وتكبر عن قبوله: فإنما  رد على الله وتكبر عليه.
 مدارج السالكين 3/120

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*اللهم اجعلنا متواضعين ولك مخبتين ، واحشرنا في زمرة المساكين*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *اللهم اجعلنا متواضعين ولك مخبتين ، واحشرنا في زمرة المساكين*


آمين .

----------

